# Durham diabetic!



## Dan V Diabetes (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey guys! I am 20 years old, type 1 diabetic and have had diabetes for 7 years, I found out I was diabetic after the typical signs - uncontrollable temper, drinking loads of liquids everyday and constant peeing! XD my mam finally decided enough is enough after one of my hyper rages, and I was diagnosed with a blood sugar of 18 - which was very low considering my consultant believed my body stopped producing insulin after a couple of months of being diagnosed. I was blessed with a great consultant and support team but after turning 18 and him retiring, I just don't feel connected to my current team and basically don't go to my appointments (bad I know). So I've discovered this forum and thought why not give it ago? Maybe you guys can help me through this condition until they discover a cure - yes im an optimist! Hope you guys reply and welcome me into your great community


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dan
Welcome aboard, sounds like you had a great team before so it must have been difficult to lose them and be shunted off to a team you don't feel so comfortable with.  I can't say I connect with mine either, we're clearly from different planets   that said it does take time to build a relationship so maybe you should give them a bit more time to show you how good they can be, maybe they disguise it well 

Anyway I just wanted to say welcome aboard


----------



## banjo (Mar 24, 2015)

welcome to the forum. Dont give up on your team maybe let them know how you feel it takes a while to get to know people. Good luck


----------



## Redkite (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Dan.  In my role of "nagging Mum" I feel compelled to say you ought to go to your appointments!  Not least so you can get your Hba1c done and have a proper annual review to keep an eye on things.  If your team are no good, move hospitals - you have the right to be referred anywhere you like under Patient Choice.  Some teams are definitely better than others!


----------



## stephknits (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome Dan, good to have you here.  I am liking your optimism .  Like everyone has said, it is important to keep a link with your medical team, or look around for another one.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Dan.

Are you in city of Durham or elsewhere in County Durham? I seem to remember there's new support group, for younger people with type 1 diabetes, founded by a keen cyclist in Consett. If that's any use / appeal, I'll try to find details for you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dan and welcome to the forum


----------



## Dan V Diabetes (Mar 24, 2015)

I have contacted a support group before signing up to the forums! Maybe you could send me the details so I know I'm contacting the right one  thanks for the welcome guys and I just think the support group is a good step right now then maybe I can get back to the doctor side!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 24, 2015)

Which support group did you contact? Please state location / name of organisation eg Diabetes UK or a hospital or whatever. If you're miles from Consett and not interested in sports, then it won't be the right one for you. Did the support group you contacted, before signing up to forums, respond? Some have meetings only once a month or so, and many omit meetings during summer months and may change dates around Easter / May, especially if they usually meet on a Monday. If it's just an email, organisers may check only once a week or less, but should respond eventually - not much support if they don't acknowldge people interested in joining.


----------



## Flower (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello and welcome Dan 

I found it difficult to adjust to a new team when I moved areas, it was all done so differently from what I was used to. Now, I wouldn't want to swap my new team at all, they are great. 

I hope you can find a team you are happy with or they discover that elusive cure, whichever comes first


----------



## Copepod (Mar 25, 2015)

Found the details - Stanley, not Consett, but definitely County Durham.

Website is http://stanley-community.diabetesukgroup.org

Also a Facebook group called "Stanley District Type 1 Diabetes Support".

Founder is Martin Robson, but I won't put his phone number / email here, so he doesn't get spammed.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 25, 2015)

I used to get seen by the team at Newcastle General and they were fab- maybe you could ask for a referral there if you don't mind a bit of a trek? Depends where you are in Co Durham


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome Dan V Diabetes !  Name spot on   I have given a talk at the Durham Duk group & they are a nice bunch. Good luck with the hosp it does make a difference if you get on with staff etc. There are a few walks going on this year in the N.E. & watch this space for dates


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Hey Dan, I'm 20 too & a type 1  Hows everything going with your diabetes now?


----------

